# Need beans for the mrs - any recommendations?



## beesley121 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have a jura j9 (I know, i know lol)

The mrs really likes starbucks as she says it's not too strong. Any ideas what beans will give her something around the Starbucks level? Also I would like to know where I can buy beans in bigger amounts ie 1kg as I'm sick of running out lol


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rave do 1kg bags. Could try Italian job from them.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Baked Beans plus a full ash tray of *** ends?

Seriously though, I'd try Union Foundation or any of their other espresso blends as they are quite dark and great quality. Allpress' Redchurch is also excellent.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Starbucks effect is not the beans - it's the amount of dilution from the milk.

I'm really enjoying a Mystery Bean from Coffee Compass and it is lovely even when more milk than usual is added


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

beesley121 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a jura j9 (I know, i know lol)
> 
> The mrs really likes starbucks as she says it's not too strong. Any ideas what beans will give her something around the Starbucks level? Also I would like to know where I can buy beans in bigger amounts ie 1kg as I'm sick of running out lol


Startbucks espresso? That's just nasty! If you are looking for something that tips a hat to then style of beans then I agree that Rave Italian Job is great. In fact I had a shot of it yesterday and it takes all the good things in the Italian style roast without cremating it and turning it into ashtray soup. The 1kg back is a great deal too.

Spence


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As Glenn said whatever it is you prefer to drink just add loads of milk for hers, all the chains serve in massive cups compared to the ones most of us use so the secret is in the milk,


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

beesley121 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a jura j9 (I know, i know lol)
> 
> The mrs really likes starbucks as she says it's not too strong. Any ideas what beans will give her something around the Starbucks level? Also I would like to know where I can buy beans in bigger amounts ie 1kg as I'm sick of running out lol


Word of warning ! If your buying freshly roasted beans to use in your Jura be sure to adjust the grind to medium coarse because certain types of beans will clog up the brewing mechanism. I speak from experience as I have a Jura X70 at my shop which clogged up after putting freshly roasted beans, I luckily have a friend who tinkers with machines and he opened it up and gave it a clean. When I bought the coffee machine I was recommended by a Jura service engineer to always use medium roasted beans such as Lavazza super crema which I did for many years without any issues, but since buying the Bazzera strega at home I've been using fresh beans which simply knock the socks of Lavazza and the jura set up, which led me to try the fresh beans in the Jura which eventually began to clog up.


----------

